# Failure makes good practice



## Dale Lynch (Feb 2, 2017)

Minute gaps,wavering lines,2 almost broken threads,and one out of order.Too many mistakes but it makes for great practice.Patience is key and don't let the packer tool slip.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Feb 3, 2017)

Think I have a fair bit of patience , but pretty sure you have more .


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks good to me. Nice work.


----------



## Bob in SF (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice!

Practice and failure tolerance are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 3, 2017)

Great artists are their own worst critic!
Excellent! :good:


----------



## mark james (Feb 3, 2017)

May not be a home run to you, but you'r sliding into third with a triple!

Very beautiful


----------



## Dale Lynch (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks for the encouraging words fellas.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Feb 3, 2017)

I'd be thrilled to have a "failure" like that!


----------



## dogcatcher (Feb 3, 2017)

That is not a failure, it is a learning experience.


----------

